# Look What I Found....



## doogledee (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I finally recieved my mill today.
It is a benchtop model, weighs about 200 kg (approx. 400 lbs) and came all the way from china. 
Anyway while i was cleaning up the infamous red grease i cut my hand on the spindle, which on closer inspection revealed:




A tool... Much to my surprise 

Took it out of the spindle and took it apart to clean:




And once it has been cleaned up it lookslike this:







Also i assembled the drill chuck, but it does not look right to me:



Should there be a gap like this between the chuck and the tool mount for the spindle? Only bridged by three bolts?

Thanks for any replies.

Also a shot of the machine itself:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stupoty (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks nice and shiney, 

Stuart


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 6, 2016)

Congrats.

Is the chuck a taper fit, thread on, or what?


----------



## chips&more (Jan 6, 2016)

I have never seen that chuck to arbor attachment method before, never ever?


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have seen it on a taper before. If the chuck gets some shaking vibration it will keep it from unseating. I haven't seen it in a long time tho. I'm assuming it is to attempt to make up for a bad taper fit.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jan 6, 2016)

enjoy your new toy


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 6, 2016)

I have seen chucks mounted that way a long time ago. The bolts keep it from coming off the taper. but it has been many years since I have seen that used. If it runs true, use it.


----------



## joshua43214 (Jan 6, 2016)

hurumf!
Going to call Matt and ask why my mill did not come with a face mill...


----------



## doogledee (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will look into the chuck some more. There is a taper that the chuck sits on, it just doesnt seem to engage properly to my eye, maybe I need to have another go at getting the parts together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doogledee (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok, so i had another look at the drill chuck today and the screws seem to be acting as an external drawbar, holding the chuck to the taper. I will get the mill on to the table, and clean it up before I don some checks for runout etc. 
Just have not seen this type of arrangement before. Thanks for the quick replies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice score on the cutter, gotta love free tools


----------



## doogledee (Jan 10, 2016)

Having finally got some time in the shop I can confirm the drill chuck rund true enogh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

